# Sage Dual Boiler replacement parts



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Where's a good place to source a new group gasket for a sage dual boiler? I've had a quick look online, the one on amazon doesn't look that great.

I'm also after some o rings and i may as well do the pump too.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I bought one from Sage so I would have a spare. An O ring kit of this lot includes the seal

https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/product/breville-service-kit-900-series/

They have supplied all red o rings. Breville have used a different colour in places for a long time but no one knows why and people replace with standard red silicone ones.

If the rings that are fitted are measured they will have swelled up as all O rings do so replacements will be a bit smaller. Measure the section. The rings are graded this way. Then the diameter. Removing and replacing can cause problems so having some new ones around is wise. Spare clips too in case one is dropped and can't be retrieved.

If some one can't descale this can be one of the reasons

https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/2018/03/02/breville-valv-error-during-descaling/

Avoided completely by regular descaling.

Or the level probes may need cleaning. I've not done that but would suspect fine grade wire wool wood be fine. Or a Brillo pad. This assumes they aren't plated.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I thought I needed a new brew pump recently but what ever it was it's cured. I am pretty sure it's a standard Ulka part but not sure which one. What I was experiencing could have been an air leak or water flowing back to the tank via the pump. I'm due a descale so will remove the lid and have a look around.

There are youtube videos on taking the lid off and also manual descaling.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ajohn said:


> I bought one from Sage so I would have a spare. An O ring kit of this lot includes the seal
> 
> https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/product/breville-service-kit-900-series/
> 
> ...


 Looked good then there's 27 Australian dollars shipping 

Are there not any alternative ones?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's the only source I know of and also the other bits and pieces they have. Postage was a lot lower than that when I last looked.

However I do have a couple of the O rings around so can measure them. A problem though. While I should know where they are they seem to have moved. I suspect some one has tidied them away so will need some time to find them.  I'm going to be very annoyed if I can't.

There is also a pack of the correct ones for the BE somewhere as after doing a bit of work one needed replacing.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Ajohn

I did notice it tipped the price over the import duty £19+

I had seen these from RS components and wondered if they'd be ok.

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/seals-o-rings/5279756/

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/seals-o-rings/5279784/

Cafelat also do their own version of the group seal too

https://www.cafelatstore.com/products/breville-58mm


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers Ajohn
> 
> I did notice it tipped the price over the import duty £19+
> 
> ...


 I can't remember the sizes and an hours search hasn't found them yet. One more place to look  and then shout at my wife. My impression is that they were straight BS number parts

The cafelat type will be the same as Sage's - which currently I think they show as out of stock. Silicone rubber based.

Import duty went from £18 to £15 thanks to the lot currently in power years ago. It had been £18 for years and years. Now it's zero. Vat on all values and if via RM which most of the cheaper shipper deliver here with add the collection fee. Seems RM deliver other countries domestic postal services due to an international agreement, UPS invoice people after delivery but shipping costs are high.  I thought great no VAT once and then the invoice arrived. On some items they may hold it until it is paid. My brother has had that happen on guitars. RM do hold stuff until it's paid.


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

Those o rings from RS are exactly what I have fitted to mine, fit perfectly and leak free for the last 8 months.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

😆 Found my O rings at last. On top a dog cage under the kitchen worktop. No built in oven but have a built in dog cage

I ordered these off RS. Large size 527-9778 and small size 527-9756. The small size should be the same as used in the BE etc.

I did order from Oz and comparing these may be a couple of thou thicker or less which could just be tolerance. I bought of RS as more likely to be quality O rings.

@DavecUK might be a good idea to change the title to Sage O rings - Parts and make this a sticky.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/seals-o-rings/5279784/


 Curious - how have people got on fitting those

*
O-Ring Seal, 6.07mm Bore, 3/8in Outer Diameter
*

as against the ones from Oz which measurements suggest should be these, part number I posted.

*
O-Ring Seal, 5.28mm Bore, 11/32in Outer Diameter
*

Info on what is replaced on videos is mixed, washers added, 2 fitted and other odd comments. Suppose I could just order the larger ones as well but O rings should be stretched when fitted. Also when used ones are removed they will generally be larger than new as they will have expanded. That's normal - a thing O rings do as well as distort.

:yuk: I don't fancy pulling it all apart and finding I can't make coffee until some part arrives. The web - well bigger is better, viton is better but no mention of grade and silicone lasts - indications it's less bothered by steam too but info on that is mixed.


----------

